# Clinch and Ware co.



## King Fisher (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone getting any pictures of good bucks?


----------



## Devodud (Aug 18, 2011)

My cameras grew feet and walked away a couple months ago but I got a few pictures in May in Ware County. The lareger pics have the wrong date, all pics were in mid May.


----------



## ware cty hunter (Aug 26, 2011)

this close to waycross


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 30, 2011)

Great Pictures, looks like that's on a river


----------



## floridacrakr (Sep 19, 2011)

seen four does this wknd. but the wind really messed me up. got make some changes to my stands. all of us that went up this wknd seen deer. they are jumpy right now, doesnt take much to spook em. the wierd thing is all the hogs are gone. i had pics of up to 10-12 hogs at one time on my camrera, they havent been around in two weeks. nobody else has pics of hogs lately on our lease. i just find that wierd.


----------



## woody10 (Sep 22, 2011)

rain has them moving good a few daylight pics mostly night. heres a few pics of the one im trying to run up with will have some pics off scrapes soon..


----------



## King Fisher (Sep 23, 2011)

That's a great buck, maybe you'll get him.


----------



## King Fisher (Oct 10, 2011)

One of my friends said he herd a buck grunting and running a doe sunday morning.  he saw a really good one cross the highway, I saw a big deer yesterday but couldn't see his head, big body,.  If you muzzelloader hunt get ready they seem to be gearing up.  This weather has them moving also, saw what I think was a bear yesterday and 2 big hogs, got 1 of them around 175 lbs.


----------



## woody10 (Oct 27, 2011)

Seen young bucks such as spikes and four pts grunting trying to chase for the past 2 weeks seen a few 2 1/2 year old bucks not chasing the does but just following. Also seen several start just checking and backing off the feed. Its going to be right about on time maybe a few days early Golden days will be around Nov 8th on my place. Killed this one which is the buck I posted above sunday afternoon was with does for the first time of season but not chasing came in right at dark.


----------



## Tom Laubach (Oct 30, 2011)

That is a great one! Ware or Clinch?


----------



## King Fisher (Oct 30, 2011)

That's a clinch co. buck


----------



## B42 (Oct 31, 2011)

deer not going to my food plot and we dont have many acorns in the creek have not seen much in the creek a few does have not even seen a hog really slow so far is the rut over or just starting clinch on the sawannoochee creek


----------



## Ryan014 (Nov 7, 2011)

woody10 said:


> Seen young bucks such as spikes and four pts grunting trying to chase for the past 2 weeks seen a few 2 1/2 year old bucks not chasing the does but just following. Also seen several start just checking and backing off the feed. Its going to be right about on time maybe a few days early Golden days will be around Nov 8th on my place. Killed this one which is the buck I posted above sunday afternoon was with does for the first time of season but not chasing came in right at dark.



Woody I have a question? How do you grow deer that big surrounded by all the dogging in clinch? I tried it for 6 years just to have people run through gates and we had a pretty big property and all the food they could ever want. JUST people not respecting property lines. I hunt a new property in eastern clinch and they are in full rut. Just dont have any decent bucks on it.... lol.


----------



## woody10 (Dec 4, 2011)

Ryan014 said:


> Woody I have a question? How do you grow deer that big surrounded by all the dogging in clinch? I tried it for 6 years just to have people run through gates and we had a pretty big property and all the food they could ever want. JUST people not respecting property lines. I hunt a new property in eastern clinch and they are in full rut. Just dont have any decent bucks on it.... lol.



Honestly i just try to let them grow... dog hunting isnt really close to me my biggest problem is people getting on the land lines and shooting everything they see with bone on his head. It takes having the people around you and yourself not shooting the little ones and it only takes one bad apple to spoil the whole batch! Where bouts in the eastern part of county do you hunt? this buck was around 6.5 yrs old.


----------



## woody10 (Dec 4, 2011)

B42 said:


> deer not going to my food plot and we dont have many acorns in the creek have not seen much in the creek a few does have not even seen a hog really slow so far is the rut over or just starting clinch on the sawannoochee creek



do you hunt on the creek on the southern end?


----------

